# Christmas Bonuses



## rgecaprock (Dec 14, 2005)

Just wondering how many people actually get company Christmas bonuses during the holidays. No one has to tell what they do receive....unless you want to...just a range on the poll.





Ramona...................Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## Big Port (Dec 14, 2005)

We are getting ours today...about 3% of yearly take home, not much but it sure will be fun to spend. Thinking it's time to buy a kit or two and a few extra carboys. 


Merry Christmas!!!*Edited by: Big Port *


----------



## masta (Dec 14, 2005)

We used to get Xmas gifts but had to cut back.







Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 14, 2005)

My problem is that I'm the one who has to give them. Top Hands get $500, then it works down from there. My Christmas bonus comes from suppliers, which is usually a new calender or a tub of popcorn.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't get a bonus, but then I get paid an exobatant amount of money to..umm....what was it I'm suppossed to be doing??


----------



## Steve (Dec 14, 2005)

The military doesn't give much of a holiday bonus either... But, I get about 2 weeks off for the holiday period...


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 15, 2005)

We get a token gift. This year I got a CD case with the company logo on it with the words, "You rock!" Last year I got a leather coaster. Some years we get butt ugly ornaments. I don't know who thinks we'd want to put a company logo ornament on our tree unless we were making scads of money!



One year we got metal mugs that are good only for holding pencils.



But, on anniversarys divisible by 5 we get some stock, so that makes up for it.


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 15, 2005)

I got a bag of peanuts and of course another calender today from a supplier.


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 15, 2005)

10% off shipping at George's!!! That's my bonus this season!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 16, 2005)

We did not get our Christmas bonus this year due to the economy and while regrettable I am just thankful that I have a job.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 16, 2005)

After taking a beating in business the past three years, this past year showed much better growth. We have over 50 employees and wanted this year to be a new start, for all the years to come. We have always put family first to all employees, we thought we had better put our checkbook where are heart is this year and treated all to a range of $250 - $1000 bonuses.





The owners of the company felt I had earned $1000 bonus, so I didn't argue. It was very much appreciated.


----------



## Berrywine (Dec 17, 2005)

Bonus? what's that?









Happy Holidays to everyone!!!!!!!






berry *Edited by: Berrywine *


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 17, 2005)

My bonus is to be home for X-mass for the first time since 97!


----------



## Berrywine (Dec 17, 2005)

better than money! congrats rod


berry


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 21, 2005)

What would you give a university professor for a Christmas Bonus anyway.
If it were a % it wouldn't be much





Maybe a book token?


----------



## smurfe (Jan 20, 2006)

We are like a few here and "GIVE" the bonus not receive. Ours ranged from $50.00 to $1000.00 I donated by bonus (Dividend)back to be divided among the employees, as they worked a heck of a lot harder than me for a WHOLE lot less than me. I love all our employees and always say I have 24 wives as I work with 24 woman. This was the first year in 35 years that EVERY employee got a Bonus and Holiday pay.


Smurfe


----------

